# Смещен позвонок на шее



## Ivan@@ (29 Дек 2010)

Мне 22 года. Выпирает позвонок на шее. Как я понял, это 7 шейный позвонок.
Раньше особо не занимался этой проблемой, сейчас появилось время и занялся. Уже пятый день сплю без подушки, строго только на спине, делаю специальные упражнения для шеи. Есть такое чуство, что позвонок немного уменьшился. И раньше он не двигался вообще, а сейчас почему-то хрустит, когда его массируешь. Такое чувство, что могу вправить его сам руками. Стоить это пробовать делать или лучше вообще не трогать его? Может ли он сместиться еще больше оттого, что я делаю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2010)

7 позвонок в норме, самый большой.
Займись ЛФК


----------



## Ivan@@ (30 Дек 2010)

Да он увеличен все равно больше, чем должен быть. Еще один вопрос: я первые три дня спал на спине без подушки, и с утра болела спина пока разминку не сделаю. А последние два дня спина почти перестала болеть по утрам. Это нормально?


----------



## abelar (30 Дек 2010)

Женится бы тебе надо, барин...


----------



## Ivan@@ (30 Дек 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> Женится бы тебе надо,барин...



А откуда такие мысли, что я одинок  Неужели из-за несчастного выпирающего позвонка?)


----------



## Моби Дик (30 Дек 2010)

Доктор предложил женитьбу, как альтернативный способ лечения Вашего случая :p


----------



## Ivan@@ (30 Дек 2010)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Доктор предложил женитьбу, как альтернативный способ лечения Вашего случая :p


А вдруг я уже женат, Что тогда разводиться и заново жениться):p


----------



## Моби Дик (30 Дек 2010)

Не-е-е, бывает либо "женат", либо "не женат", а вдруг - не в счет )


----------



## Ivan@@ (30 Дек 2010)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> не-е-е, бывает либо "женат", либо "не женат", а вдруг - не в счет )



По теории вероятности 'Возможно все') 
Привожу пример: проснулся с утра - не помнишь, что было вечером и ночью 
Видиш кольцо на пальце. И сразу первая мысль в голову, А вдруг я уже женат:p


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2010)

Вот видите, уже подействовало, и про позвонок, который в норме, забыли.


----------



## Моби Дик (31 Дек 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот видите, уже подействовало, и про позвонок, который в норме, забыли.


Тока, в любом лечении важна методичность :p


----------



## Ivan@@ (31 Дек 2010)

Да не в норме у меня был позвонок ) Про то, что он должен быть больше других, я знаю, но он немного больше, чем должен быть. Я слышел что 7 позвонок на шее смещаеться у тех, кто спит часто на животе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Дек 2010)

Да глупости это, просто у каждого по своему, взависимости от роста, веса, осанки, тренированности и вредности, вот у женищин он всегда больше по последней причине (шучу)
Если так проблемно, сделайте снимки и покажите нам.


----------



## Ivan@@ (31 Дек 2010)

Один вопрос: если он не увеличен, почему тогда после недели тренировок и ночей без подушки, я прям чувствую, что он уменьшился немного?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Дек 2010)

Возможно чуть изменилась осанка.
Хотя когда постоянно "щупают", наоборот всем кажеться, что ОН все больше и больше.
Вообщем, это как размер ноги, у каждого своя.


----------



## Ivan@@ (31 Дек 2010)

Я так и подумал, первые дни после упражнений и сна он понемногу расшевеливался, потом я начинал постоянно его щупать и он сного становился твердым. Я потом пудумал что лучше не щупать вообще потому как я его смещаю постоянно когда щупаю. И сразу почувствовал результат после нескольких дней. И осанка стала кстате тоже немного лучше.

Если уж мне удалось за несколько лет почти выправить килевидную грудную клетку, раньше она реально выперала, думаю где-то на пару сантиметров, а сейчас почти как обычная грудь никто вообще ни слова не говорит. Нигде: не в раздевалке, не на пляже, не в бассейне. Даже некоторые комплименты делают, типа, я накачен. А раньше многие спрашивали, что у меня с грудью. Если уж это удалось, то позвонок несчастный без проблем выправится.


----------



## Aynur (20 Авг 2015)

Ivan,privet! Ya iskala informaciyu o lecenii 7ogo pozvonka. U vas ta je problema ,zametila. U mena ta je problema. Xotela s Vami poobshatsa na etu temu. Nashli li vi kakie to metodi leceniya ili net? Ya seycas proxoju lecenie v odnoy klinike v Baku(t.k jivu v Baku) no slishala cto v ukraine silnie manualshiki i vertebrologi v etoy oblasti. Vot dumayu syezdit tuda nado,4tobi xot skazali kak pravilno jit. U vas facebook akkaunt? xotelos bi s vami poobshatsa,vse taki problema u nas odna i ta je


----------



## La murr (20 Авг 2015)

*Aynur*, здравствуйте!
Цитирую Правила данного форума: 


> При отсутствии русской клавиатуры, воспользуйтесь специальными сайтами, предоставляющими услугу виртуальной руссифицированной клавиатуры Translit (например, www.translit.ru )


Спасибо за понимание!


----------



## Aynur (3 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Aynur*, здравствуйте!
> Цитирую Правила данного форума:
> 
> Спасибо за понимание!


Хорошо. Спасибо!


----------

